# Somnia: The Endless World RP Thread



## InfIchi (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome To Somnia, The Endless World.

Please Obey the Rules.

Rules-
1. No God Modding
2. No Endless Arguing.
3. All Arguments Should Be Addressed To the GM.
4. If You Have Questions, Please Ask.
5. There Will Not Be A Character Limit, But Try To Not Over Do It.
6. All Characters Shall Start At Level 1.
7. If You Wish To Make A New Race, Please Send Basic Info On Them To The GM.
8. Turn Off Sigs In The RP Thread
9. Have Fun With It!


Welcome To... Your New Home.​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 23, 2010)

Greetings---

Jason sat in school, waiting for the class to be over already. He could tell the teacher was yelling at him for something, but he kept his earbuds on full blast. He hated these teachers, they were so annoying to him. Tch... It would be better if they were gone... The bell finally rings and Jason heads past the teacher, ignoring his words of "advice" He walked home today, he always walked home... Life was never very adventurous for him. As he got home his caretaker smiled at him. "Welcome home Jason." She was an older woman, thin as a stick and always smiling. 

"Yeah..." Jason walked up stairs and let out a sigh. He would just be glad to get some internet time in. He logged on, clicked around and browsed his usual sites. "Grr... Dumbass! There is no way that Naruto is better then Bleach!" He shouts angrily. "Gah! why do they even post in the bleach section if they love Naruto so much!?" He growls and clicks off the thread. "No use getting banned over some guys idiocy!" He decides to check out a game site and see if there are any new video games available, but something catches his eye.

"You can win! Beta testers wanted for new video game "Somnia: Endless World" Just fill out the information for your chance to win!" He rubbed his chin. Normally things like this are a scam and a huge rip off, you fill it out and get spammed with letters. But, he felt drawn to this... "Alright." Jason types out the fields and clicks enter. "Now i guess i just wait to find out if i won...."

3-10 business days later-

School was out today, so Jason had decided to spend some time at Game Stop looking for some new games. He had his power up rewards card and was ready to drop the price on a few used games. He gathered up about five, new games that were marked down 5-10 bucks because they were used, then used his special 2-1 coupon and a 10% off, to knock the prices down even lower. Ultimately, he saved around 20-30 bucks, a good day for him.

As he got home and put his stuff down to kick off his shoes, he heard a knock on the door. "Huh? No one was out there when i came in." Jason turned and opened the door, no one was there. No cars, no trucks, no kids, no teachers. There was nothing there but a box. "Congrats!" It said. "Whoa? I won?" He picked it up, indeed, it was the Somnia box. "I really did!" He laughed a bit and headed up to his room, picking up his other games too. 

He opened up the box and checked it out. "Odd, it doesn't say what system it's for... does it work on all of them or something?" He shrugged and looked at his other games. "Well.. I guess i CAN play them anytime..." With a smirk he plopped the disc into his PS3 and turned on the power...


----------



## Young Master (Sep 24, 2010)

"Im breaking up with you," Kenji tells another girl over the phone, "It's not you, its me." He always tell them what they want to hear, it makes him feel better about himself. "Goodbye, I will always remember our time together." He chuckles to himself a he hung up the phone, another girl with a broken heart.

With nothing to do during his days, Kenji spends countless hours working out and getting with girls. Then spends the rest of the day breaking up with former girlfriends and discovering new things to do. His father left behind plenty of videogames for him to play, but he loses interest quickly.

He went downstairs to make himself lunch, when a knock came at the door. Kenji wasn't expecting visitors; and none of his close relatives really care to visit him. Curious, he opened the door, to find his doorway empty. Other than a box laying there, with his father's old employer's logo on it.

Kenji took the box in and opened it. "Somnia: The Endless World" it read. As he lifted the game out, a note also fell from the box. He picked it up, and looked at it. It was addressed to him, from his father 10 years ago, it was dated a few days before he died. "Dear Kenji, I know that I haven't always been there for you. While you grew up, I was rarely home. But I want you to know, that I love you, and I will always be there for you. When this game is complete, you will be one of the first to play it. I don't know how long it will take, but when you recieve this, I hope that I will be right by your side, watching you play it. Love, Your Dad."

A momento from his father. He shrugs and throws the game on the ground. His father was never home, so he never knew him. A gift from his dad was considered trash to him.

*5 Days Later:*

The game had laid on the ground where Kenji had left it. "Goodbye, I will always remember our time together." Kenji tells yet another girl. He hangs up and some reason, his eye is drawn to the game. He shakes his head, "Let's see what else I have to do today." He takes out an I-Touch and looked at his schedule. "Get new girlfriend, Check; Break up with old girlfriend, Check." That was all he had planned, he puts his I-Touch away, and once again his eyes gazed towards the game.

"Well, I got nothing better to do," Kenji realizes as he grabbed the game. "It won't hurt to play a little." He inserts it into his Playstation 1, the only system that he had in the house. Not knowing, that his life was about to get changed.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 24, 2010)

Elita was too involve in her own world of her own video game when she felt a tap on her shoulder, She had her headphones on listining to Linkin Park. Someone flicks her nose. "What?" She picks up the knife next to her and opens it up. "I came over to get you to come to school today." "Why go to school, when I have work to do any way, plush dad went to work nd my bro is at work away from me, Eliza." "You can do it during lunch and study hall. "It is hard getting away from that noise and I am used to the smell in this dam house." Elita shuts the knife, and turns around back to the game she is working on. "Take a break from it from time to time, I must be going." Eliza gets up from the chair she is sitting in and starts to leave.

Elita kicks the desk, Man! It froze again." She kicks the desk that the labtop is sitting on as a bunch of pops up pop up. "Hey do not take your anger out on the labtop I gave you okay, let me fix it for you." "I can fix it Eliza, I just need some space, just go." Elita was feeling a stabbibg headache coming on and gets up and wen to go get some coffee and some mdcine and comes back and open a window. She rebots the computer as the same pop up adds were still there and her usually work. She starts closing the ads and one caught her eye. It said Somnia: The Endless World, new beta testers.

"I maybe a scam, spamming my inbox and spam box, it may be different and something new. It may lead me to some ideas about stuff. I got nothing else to do during my days and I am losing interest in my RPGs." She fills out the information and hits enter and surfs the next and checks and answers to the RPs she is in on the net and gets back to work on her game feeling she will be screw if she did not get a sampler of it out there. She spends most of her day fixing her game back up before her brother messes with it again I got to hide my labtop in a better place. She gets up from the uncomfortable chair and went to work on her other work that looks like a mess some look like deamons and other crap. Elita had to paint the canvas white and start over again.

*5 days later...*

"Hey Eliza, thanks for lying to everyone that I was sick as a dog for me." Walking beside her friend to school. "You got mostly everything done right?" "No, still I got to do." Elita looks parnoid is thinking I turn off all the teachers and got work in my lab paying attention to them as well. As usually they think I am rude and send me in dentention all day long with the others here. "Are you going to hang with me or hang with the goths oday" Eliza ask as she pushes her thick glasses up her nose? "I hanging with the goths and doing it in detention." The rest of the day was a drag sprending it in detention as she works on school work and working on editing her other artwork and the video game that was getting to her. One of her friends was also in detention and ask her if she wanted to joion in a game of BlackJack. "No thanks I am busy and low on cash at the moment to play my cards right today."

Elita puts her stuff away thinking the day was a drag and gets up to the Hell hole she came out of. Did not wan to go home to hear yelling at her. Elita went inside her parents house. "You are late get started on dinner. She smelled smoke and made her dizzy. She wanted to throw up and march into the kitchen making dinner. While she was making dinner for her dad she heard a knock on the back door. "Hello, anyone there" she did not found anyone there not a truck or a person noone was there. Elita went to the back door and find a package, Elita is thinking it must be the game Somnia: The Endless World. She went back inside and finsh making dinner and runs up the stairs to her room.

Elita puts her stuff on the desk and pulls out her labtop the only thing she really to insert disk. She did not notice her brother was sitting on the bed. "Get out freak, I will force you out." He was drunk, "you know you look like our mother and she went away, how about some loving." Elita's glared at her brother as he gets up and walks over to her and gropes her. Elita moves away and shoves him out the room closing the door in his face dead bolting the door. She was thinking to many things as she unsheathes a kinfe to one of her temples. She fumbles for the package and opens it up and inserts the disk into the labtop and did not know her life would change in a different way...


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Koriako Shima-

"Tch, Those kids at it again?" A Japanese officer sits by his car drinking some coffee. "Those delinquents are always up to something Kaizo." Kaizo sighs, he rubs his hand through his thinning black hair. The wrinkles around his eyes slowly grow as he closes them. "Yeah... I just wish they would behave for one day. Look at this! I found a gray hair!" He pulls out the hair and hands it over to his partner. "This Job'll age you Jizo." Kaizo sighs. "It's alright! I'm just happy knowing i'm helping this town!" Jizo smiles, he has a young face and eyes filled with wonder. "Too young for this kind of work." Kaizo thinks to himself. "Well, Better go catch those boys." 

The two hop in the patrol car and drive off. The delinquents are the Toritori bike gang, one of the prominent members and trouble makers of the group is Koriako Shima. He's a bright boy, very smart, but some how he always ends up in the worst situations. "Alright! You boys know what to do!" Kaizo had grabbed the reviver to the intercom system and was shouting at the gang. "Tch." The boys were all sitting on their bikes, circled around a young girl. 

"Why do you always ruin our fun Old man!" Shima shouts. "Why must you always call me old man! I'm not old! I'm only 43!" Kaizo smirks. "Oh? Still got some life in you then!? Come on!" He raises his leg and stomps down on the kick starter of his bike. "Try and catch us old man!" He laughs and takes off, the others soon following him. "D...Damn brats!!!" Kaizo steps on the gas and blasts past the young girl. "Uh..! Kaizo-san! Should we be-" "Shut up! We're catching those bastards today Jizo!" 

The chase was short lived, as Kaizo barreled down the street he was cut off by a trash truck. "Damn it!! I'LL GET YOU NEXT TIME!!!" He shouts down the street, watching Shima and the gang head off. "Oi! Shima! What are we going to do next!" The guys laugh. "Nothing, I've gotta go see Maiko." The guys all started to grin. "Hehehehe... We catch'ya! See you later Shima!" they wave as he turns down a corner and heads back home. The leather clothed teen parks his bike in the driveway and heads up to the door.

Kicking his boots off as he enters, his brother calls down to him. "Shima! Shima! I found something cool!" Shima looks at his brother, small and eight, dressed in a blue uniform from school still. "Yeah? What'cha find Jinta?" The boy smiled at him. "It's an awesome new game... but uh... never mind!" He laughed and rubbed the back of his head. "Eh? Weird kid..." Jinta had rushed back to his room and looked at the pop up one last time. "Maybe, i shouldn't tell him i put his name in..."

seven days later-


Shima had just gotten out of class for the day, his final year of highschool and he would be able to move onto college. "Hey~ Shima~" A young girl called out to him, she had tan skin and blond hair, one of those Ganguroo or whatever they were calling themselves now a days. "What do you want Aikan." Shima sat down on his motorcycle and put on his helmet. "Oh! You always treat me so mean!" Aikan pouts and stamps her foot on the ground. "I'm busy, What do you want?" 

"Oh! You don't have to be so rube about it!" She pouts again. "I just wanted to know if you were free later we could-" "No time, i have to get home, my moms still at work and i have to watch my brother." Aikan blinks. "Then maybe i can-" "I don't need any help." Starting up his bike he rode off. "OOH! He's so rude!" Aikan stamps the ground again. "Tch... Annoying people.." Shima thinks to himself. 

As he gets home and hops off his bike he notices something on the ground. "Huh? It's a bit late for deliveries." He checked it out. "Odd... It's not even the delivery day for these kinds of packages, how did it?" He looked around. "I know i didn't see a truck..." Shrugging he took the box inside and headed up to his room. "Maiko~" He called out, a small brown and gold stripped kitten crawled out from under his bed. "Oh there you are! Silly girl, what were you doing hiding?" 

Maiko meows at him and lets out a purr. "Good girl, now let's see what's in the box." taking out a small pocket knife, he cuts the tape on the box. "Congrats! You won a beta copy of Somnia Endless World!" Shima looked it over. "Geez, Jinta must have entered my name in the contest, probably too young to enter himself." Shaking his head he decides to try the game out anyway. "Not like it'll hurt any." Shrugging he puts the game into his PC.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2010)

*[Jessica]*

She was sitting at home, bored, she didn't really know what to do. Her boy friend was out for a little while and she was done with all her school work. She pushed back as she was sitting in a rolling chain and went across the room to her computer, she thought she minus well kill some time. As she turned it on she noticed it was loading somewhat slowly, she never really liked using this computer, but it was the only one she had. She straightened her back as she got ready to log in.

The computer was about eight years old, she didn't know why she just didn't get a new one, let alone how this one was still running. Finally the log in screen came up as she logged in. Once she went on the internet and checked her Facebook she noticed a add, it said "Want to try and see something exciting, well then come and check this out!" Curious she clicked the add as it brought her to a website which seemed to be sign ups for a beta game.

She was wary about signing up but she did so anyways. She put in her name and address and clicked submit. Now she heard the door close as someone yelled "I'm Home." She clicked off the browser as she rolled her chair towards the door as she yelled back "I'm up here!"

-A week or two later-

It was near the end of the day, she was just sitting in class, chewing the end of a BIC pen. She was bored as this was just all recap from the last class. Soon the class was dismissed she slowly got up out of her seat and walked out. One of her classmates walked up to her as she was walking to her car and said "Hey, do you wanna go to Noah's party tonight?" Jessica laughed as she said "Nah, I am going to be busy today... Maybe next time okay." She slowly walked off as she reached her car and drove off.

After coming home from college that day she laid out on the couch. Again, she was bored and didn't know what to do. Although suddenly she heard a knock on her door, with surprise she ran towards the door as she said "Wow you're home early. Let me guess, you lost your keys aga..." Although when she opened the door she noticed no one was there. She said "That's strange... whatever... I guess..." She looked down towards the ground she saw a box. Once she picked up the box she brought it inside, she had wondered what it was.

She used scissors that were just laying around in her kitchin to open the box. She then recognized the name of it from the add that she had clicked on a week or so ago. When she took it out she said "Appears to be a game... well I guess I should try it out since it was shipped to me..." She walked over to her chair as she slid towards the computer, she started to turn it on. Once she finally had it all on and logged in she inserted the disk, waiting to see what it was about.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 24, 2010)

All Around The World-

Everyone who had been found drawn the the ad of Somnia Endless world  stares at their screens now. TV's, lap tops and PC's, every screen now  flashes the same green screen.




Everyone watches it, wondering what kind of game this is. There was no  good description of what exactly they were beta testing. But the screen  had some decent graphics. Then, a musical jingle began to play, a bit of a classical and rock mixture. 



They all looked at the screen a bit odd, every one of them, but they  pressed start, enter, or space. The game screen continued, the green  began to swirl out and a new color took over.



New options began to appear, all sorts of skin tones, eye tones, height,  weight, pimples, no pimples, dimples, no dimples, everything you could  possible want to create in your character was available. The graphics  were near life like, if one zoomed in you could see the small hairs on  the chins of some faces, you could see the pores of the skin. The detail  put into the game was amazing just from the character creation.  Everyone followed and created their own unique character, naming it,  picking male or female, young or old... They went through and soon  finished. Then another screen appeared. 



The screen was like the others, but something was odd, the eerie glow  their screens now gave off. What was wrong with it? Soon they realized  that the words began to move and contort.



They were being sucked in! The words were being sucked into the vortex  of the screen, it was so real you could almost feel the wind from the  vortex sucking in everything around it. So amazing so fantastic, but...  There was something else that they noticed. Wind began to kick up in  their rooms, the vortex was real! They were being forced towards their  screens, they tried to stop it, tried to prevent themselves from going  in... But soon, their strength gave way....


The vortex engulfed them, sending them spiraling through clouds of  color. The brilliance of these collars flashed all around them as they  traveled through the vortex. Each one looking around, hoping to see  someone else, hoping this was a dream. But it wasn't, this was all too  real. This game has someone brought them into it's world!

As they reach the end of the vortex, there is a brilliant flash of all  colors, the vortex then appears to be like a sun all round them, yellows  and blues and reds and oranges, even greens could be seen.





Then, Nothing.

Blackness, all blackness surrounded them, they looked around, there was  nothing. THUD! A loud crash, they awake, they look around, a field, they  had managed to land in a field. But stranger still, there were hundreds  of people in this field. All of them just standing around with blank  looks on their faces, as they looked around, the field was surrounded  with a black border, they couldn't leave if they wanted too. 

A bright light formed in the center of all the people. "Forgive me." The  light says, then nothing, the light shines brightly and engulfs the  people, when they awake a second time they are scattered throughout a  different world, it looks somewhat like their world, but there are  strange trees and creatures walking around. Looking over themselves,  they not that their features are very much like that of their  characters... Just what has happened to them....?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 24, 2010)

?Gnngh, where the hell am I?? James asked himself as he looked around the place he had just woken up in, or to be more precise woken up was the best term he could use to describe his current predicament, here he had intended on simply buying a game in order to beta tested, and then he ended up being sucked into the TV screen. As James looked around, the first thing he took notice of was a bow beside him, and when he reached down to pick up said bow, he immediately noticed the color of his skin had changed. James suddenly realized that he was no longer James anymore, he was Grim Hartland, the Troll Character that he had just created in the game he bought.

?WHAAAAT THE HELL?!? Grim yelled to himself, still trying to comprehend the situation, and he shook his head a little bit, then noticed that it felt like there was a small weight on his back. Reaching behind him, Grim felt a quiver with a bunch of arrows in it, and sighed a little bit, ?Great, so now I'm stuck in some game world, with no possible way of knowing how to get home.? Grim then smirked to a little, ?OR MAYBE I'M SOME KIND OF AWESOME SUPER HERO IN THIS GAME WHO'S SUPPOSE TO SAVE THE WORLD! I BET I'LL GET A HUGE REWARD FOR IT!? Grim cackled manically to himself, before deciding on an objective, ?First thing is first, let's venture around this forest for a little bit, maybe I can find something useful.? Grim grinned, and took off running into the forest, unaware of just what he might encounter.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Shima- Aka Baron-

"Urgh... The hell was that light?" He rubbed his head and looked around. "Did i crash my bike? Was this some kind of dream...?" He stood up and brushed himself off. "Whoa." He was wearing a black and red cloak like the one his character had, even the gloves matched. "Well, this is... an interesting psychotic episode." He rubbed the back of his head and felt something. "Oh?" He pulled a large spear out from behind his back, however, he was disappointed. He had only thought it was a spear. 

It was a staff with a metallic dragons head for decoration, in the middle was a large red jewel. "Interesting." He shook his head a bit. "Come on! It's all in your head, there is no way this place is real! This kind of thing is impossible and you know it!" He let out a sigh. "Still... What was that place before? with all those people?" He rubbed his chin. "If this is real, then that means they are all stuck here too." He began to smirk a bit. "Good! right where they deserve to be!" He snickered. "Alright, no use wasting time, Better go find a way to wake up."


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2010)

*[Jessica]*

She got up, and noticed a lake was near herself, that and a few trees and animals, although they looked odd. She thought _'Okay so either I am dreaming or I have just gone crazy... what was all of that?'_ She walked towards the water and as she looked at it she could see a reflection, although it wasn't what she was expecting. She saw a blond woman in the reflection, with a giant sword by her side and her clothes were rather revealing. 

She had recognized this as the character that she had created, but then remembered that after creating the game she had seen everything being sucked in, she continued to think _'This is just crazy, this can't be happening...'_ She walked away from the water as she raised her sword, it was a bit heavy but nothing she couldn't handle. She said outloud "Well minus well just accept this while I am dreaming, I mean eventually I will wake up..." She looked at the trees and animals again.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Jason Freeland- Aka Brimly Hardfist


FWAM! The green haired mans fist slams into a rabbit with massive hind legs, however it had no front legs. "This game is pretty realistic, i even felt the impact of hitting that thing." Brimly checked out his fist and looked over the rabbit. "It's not vanishing, this game is pretty well made. Very realistic." He walked around a little bit more and noticed another rabbit, "Boost." His body glowed with energy for only a second. "So, saying the name of the attack is what starts it. Got it." He nods and rushes over to the rabbit. "It's a shame they don't give monks starting weapons." 

He threw a punch at the rabbit, the creature flew about two feet this time. "Whoa, it really did boost my strength, that must have been a critical hit." Witht hat he began to mumble some words. "My main man did double damage with it." He snickered to himself and picked up the rabbit. "You know what..." He headed back and picked up the other rabbit. "I think i'm going to bring these to a trader shop." Nodding once more to himself, Brimly headed off into the distance.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 25, 2010)

*Josh Slater*

Josh sat, slumped over his desk, drifting off into space. The teacher was rumbling on about something but he payed her no mind, he couldn't stand this place, well atleast not without Zack. Not like he'd be in class anyway if Zack was still in the school, they'd be off doing who knows what, and it sure would be a whole lot more fun than hearing this old witch talk.

He never did quite understand how Zack managed to get to college with all the trouble he got in, he just found it impressive that he was able to have his cake and eat it too. Josh on the other hand, had no cake, he wasn't doing well in school and on top of that without Zack he wasn't even having the fun that usually came with doing bad in school. He just couldn't wait to get out of this place...

The brown haired boy gets back to his home, not even giving his family a word before heading up to his room. He rushes to his computer to see that Zack is on. He immediately opens a chat with his old pal.

_Hey Zack, man, I miss you more than you can imagine...This place somehow managed to get even duller without you..._

*Zack Taylor...*

It had been a rough day of college life for Zack Taylor, having to work a full time job to support his room and board, on top of all his classes, he couldn't wait to get just home and relax. Suddenly a "Bing" came from his computer, "Josh?" a grin comes across the tired college student's face.

_Oh man, that's tough to hear. Keep studyin' and maybe you'll be able to enjoy the college life with me next year, lol_

Josh grinned at his screen, man did he miss Zack. Suddenly a knock on his door rang through his house.

_Brb, someones at the door_ he types.

_Same here...Weird..._ Zack replies.

They both open their doors and see nothing but a package that says "Congrats!" They pick it up and return to their rooms.

_Just got a package...From no one..._ Josh types

_Same...Oh wait!_

_Could it be!_

_We won!
We won!_ they both type at the same time.

They rip open their packages, and eye what it contains "Somnia Endless World."

_I can't believe we actually won this! Both of us! _ Josh types, a look of shock and excitement on his face.

_Yep little bro, we really won. Great idea on your part, this is gona' be a blast. So pop it in and we'll meet in cyber world._ the tired Zack types before sliding over in his wheely chair to his Xbox.

Josh rushes over to his as well, finally getting to feed the excitement he was craving with Zack gone through this new game. They both put in the disk and wait for it to load.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 25, 2010)

Elita wakes up in  forest with trees all around her. "This must be a overload of non sleeping and if I am dreaming I hope I ended up in a coma for everyone back home." She looks around nothing but trees she looks beside her and there was a sword in a sheath laying beside the last thing she remember was being suck in by a  votex or something and ended up here. Elita stands up and looks at her outfit she was dress in a black and pink ninja outfit and see has claws. "If I have claws, I must have a tail and ears. I must be a Katta and my name is Aiyana not Elita for right now. I must be the pink cat who is a ninja." Is thinking I am not complaining or nothing, she puts the sword on her back and walks in a direction did not really she was going. She hears footstepts and it really hurt her ears as her ears flatten to her head.

Aiyana is thinking who is in this forest there so many footsteps at once. She continue to think it be best to climb and get a view from above to see everything and what direction to go in. She looks at her claws and looks at her pink tail that was curled around her waist and left it there not lnowing to move it with such movements. She dugs her claws into the bark of the tree  and starts climbing upward to the first branch. She is thinking her feet had claws too and dugs her claws on her feet help her climb. She sits on the branch, "The view is awesome, but who is in this forest?" She pricks her ears up and listens as she looks out and remembers her claws dosomething and points her finguers out and waits till she sees anything.


----------



## Narurider (Sep 25, 2010)

*John*

John stared at the clock in the classroom. _Just a few more seconds...3..2..1._ The bell rang through classrooms and John jumped out of his seat, running out of the classroom.
He was always the first out of the classroom because he was a winner. He was the best at everything he did.
As John rushed into his house his mum poked a hand out of the kitchen and grabbed his bag. He slid out of it and ran to his computer. This was how every school day was like. John browsed the internet looking for news on new games. He found an ad about beta testing something called Somnia.
John's heart pounded as he clicked on the ad.

*3 days later*
_Ugh school is taking to long._ After a few painfully dull minutes the bell rang and John shot out of the classroom like a rocket.
He got home and found a package. He ripped it up and found Somnia. He picked up the disc and put it in his computer.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 25, 2010)

Baron-

As the battlemage wandered the area, many thoughts ran through his head. Why did he get brought here? What the hell kind of dream was this? What the hell is  thing...  "It's kind of cute." He rubbed his chin, he wanted to pet it... it looked like a cat after all... "Come here kitty kitty~" He smiled. "RWAR!" the creature lashed out at him. "HOLY HELL!" He leaped back and pointed his staff at the creature. "STAY BACK!" He let out a cry. "You gonna use magic or are you gonna let it eat you?" A massive twelve foot creature stood before Baron. 

He was muscled beyond belief and hairier then anything he'd ever seen before. "Whats with you? Never seen a Gorlan before?" Baron blinked. "You... no." He responded. "Heh, that's odd." The golan was covered in hick and heavy armor, a massive sword on his back. "You've got some pretty low equipment there. Guess you haven't got your credits yet?" 

Baron blinked... "Credits boy! Surely you have a card?" The cat like creature stood staring at the two, letting out a low growl. "Geez, you don't even have an adventure's card?" He shook his head. "Alright, I'll give you credit for this one so you can get it." Taking the massive blade from his back he swung down and cut the head off the cat. "W...whoa..." Baron was amazed, how quick he was for a massive man. "I'm a rank10 adventure, so these things are pretty weak to me." 

He tosses the head over to Baron. "Urgh!" Baron drops the thing to the ground. "Geez! You'll never get far if your afraid of a little head boy! HAHAHA!" The massive Gorlan slapped barons back. "OOF!" He flew a few feet and crashed onto the ground. "T..that hurt..." Baron thought to himself. "Crap... This is real..." He shook his head. "Damn it! magic doesn't exist! How can this be real!?" He thinks to himself. "COME ON YOU LAZY BUM!" The Gorlan picks him up and slings him over his shoulder.

"We've got to get to town before midnight! The ghouls come out and even i don't feel like messing with them! HAHAHAHA!" Baron looked around. "Where am i?" He asked. "Eh? Well, the country is Qualia and we're outside the republic of Vestia." Baron nodded. "How many countries are there?" He asked. "Sheesh, did they raise you in the mountains boy?" The Gorlan sighed. "Right, currently, we have seventy known continents, the continents average about 10 countries a piece, some have more, some have less. So, there are about seven hundred known countries, each country might have their own sub kingdoms within them as well." 

Baron nodded. "So, what's your name bumpkin?" The gorlan asked. "Baron." He nodded. "No last name eh?" "Didn't give myself one." The gorlan nodded. "Well, guess that makes sense." "What about you?" The gorlan smirked a bit. "Well, most people call me Bielz. Though within my people i am known as Burning Mountain." Baron sighed. "I think i'll just call you Bielz then." Bielz let out a chuckle. "That's why they came up with it!" He smirked. "How far until we reach this Vestia place Bielz?" The Gorlan shrugged. "Who knows, never been there before." "Great..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 25, 2010)

*Jet Burstream*

Josh looked around slowly, he certainly wasn't in his crappy little room, this place was a giant field and he...He was sporting a suit of armor and a spear on his back, "What the hell?"

He observes himself a little more, "Oh...I get it...I'm not Josh anymore...I'm Jet Burstream," he smirks as he examines himself, "I must say I prefer Jet. Wait! If I'm in here then Zack can't be too far off."

He heads off but doesn't find his friend, despite his searching. He finally finds himself at the entrance of a forest, "Damn...Gota' find Zack and get the hell out of this place," he eyes the forest, "Creepy..." suddenly he hears a growl come from above. 

He slowly lifts his head, seeing just what he was afraid, a frightening  in the tree above him, "Oh crap," he rushes off, "Stay away! Stay away!" he shouts as it chases after him.

Through his chaotic stumbling he trips over a vine, falling flat on his face, "Guess I'm gona' die...Well I sure never thought it'd be like this..." he says looking the monster in the eyes. 

It prepares to pounces forward a white blur leaps from the tree and slams its foot into it's head, "You have a spear on your back idiot! Use it!" the blur said.

Jet stares at his savior......"Who-! What-! I'm so lost!!!"

"Shut it! I just saved your ass! My name's Kazuma...I'm a Viani Bunytan," Jet stares at him blankly, "A what...?"

"A VIANI BUNYTAN! NOW BE POLITE AND TELL ME WHO YOU ARE!" the bunny shouts enraged. Jet gulps, "I'm Jo- Er, Jet Burstream." 

The creature from before was back on it's feet and now angry, "Uh-Are you gona' stop that thing...?" Kazuma shakes his head, "No. You are."

"WHAT!?" Kazuma kicks him forward, "Try using that damn spear already!" Jet does as he says and draws the spear on his back, "Now, do ya' know any attacks!"

Jet thinks back, "Oh! Right!" he begins to walk around the monster, his eyes ever leaving it, "Blitz!" he flies forward, his spear oustretched, "Whoathisisfast!"

However the monster leaps out of the way and comes in for it's own attack, "Spin!" he quickly spins his spear in front of him to block the attack. 

"An opening! GO!" Kazuma shouts, "Blitz!" the spear slams right into it's gut. Jet stares at him in shock, "I...I did it."

"Psh, barely," Jet glares at him, "Lets go," Jet's eyes grow wide, "What? Go where? Why am I going anywhere with you!"

"Look! You need my help idiot! I'm gona' make sure you survive through this forest and then I'm gona' drop your ass off as far away from me as possible..." Jet rolls his eyes, "Aren't I the lucky one..."


----------



## Olivia (Sep 25, 2010)

*[Jessica]*

She finally decided to go and see if this was really a dream or not, so she went up to one of the animals that looked like... Well it looks like a weird squirrel, and she tried to see what it would do. Without a seconds notice it jumped up and was about to scratch her, or at least that is what she thought it would do. So she raised up her sword to block it but all she managed to do was deflect the strange creature.

It got back up, about to attack again, so she rose her sword, she thought _'Well I better give this a try...'_ She quickly said "Energy Sword Slash!" as her sword became encased with some sort of yellow ...energy, she didn't know how to describe it, but when she threw her sword down the creature moved to the side to dodge it, but she noticed that the ground to where she struck had a decent size cut "wound" from the slash. Although she would have to be amazed later.

She again pointed her sword at the creature while backing up, she calmly said "Repeated Shot." Then five small balls of yellow energy appeared from her sword and attacked it. It seemed to give off small explosions but she didn't think that was enough to defeat it, so she rose her sword again once the previous attack hit and she swung it down. 

The creature was split in half, although there was very little blood coming from it, let alone from her sword. She had exhausted herself, but she hadn't seen anyone yet, so she felt lost, and alone. After walking away she decided to not get close to the other "animals" and tried to look for someone that was human.

As she walked through a forest she thought about what had just happened, she considered this being real but decided to cast that idea off, as this was just to unbelievable to be actually true. Although suddenly she was cut off mid thought as some sort of bat flew right infront of her, and she was knocked off her feet.

The bat like creature came back down, flying faster then it had just done, and was about to attack her face for when a arrow came flying through it, she didn't know what had just happened, but she knew she was safe, for now. Although what came next she didn't expect. She saw some sort of bear creature, although he had human characteristics. 

She also noted that he had a bow and arrow, so she knew he was the one who saved her. A small smile appeared on her face as she said "Thanks for that, may I ask you of your..." But before she could finish the man simply said "Just stay quiet and follow me." Without questioning the mans motives she got up as she brushed herself off and followed the man as he walked off.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 25, 2010)

Aiyana keeps looking around where she said as a snake like hiss came somewhere in the tree. "I know there be somebody up here as well, let's see what I can do, Claw shooting." She shoots at the snake as a sword came out of its mouth and attack. Aiyana pulls the sword out of the sheath out on her back and clashes with the snake. "Dance of the Holly." She spins her sword against the snake's sword. She slices's the snake and jumps down making her claws against the bark and then jumps down to the ground. Her ears pricks up as she hears more footsteps closer than before. Aiyana keeps her sword out out and runs in the direction that she wanted to go in. She hears more hissing, Aiyana is thinking that snakes as more friends. "I wonder when his freaking boss would show up" somebody said.

The women jumps up high and slashes the snake a few times. Aiyana wanted to get into the action and runs to the recent snake she sliced before. She cut the snake in half. She guess who ever was that neede help against the bigger snake. But the fight was alright over the bigger snake ran off with wounds. Aiyana notice the women looks like a tabby cat. "You are good but need more training grass hopper, follow me" the women said as she sheathes her sword and jumps down to the grond. Aiyana bows for respect and follows the women that looks like a tabby cat and continue to think I am with the ninjas.


----------



## Narurider (Sep 26, 2010)

*John*

_What the hell just happened?_

John blinked and saw he was in a field. He also noticed he was closer to the ground than usual. He was smaller! He must be his game character. He was now Manata Rotor: the black mage.

Suddenly a huge creature attacked him. It looked a bit like a rabbit but it had gigantic fangs and claws. It slashed at him and he narrowly dodged. John used his fire spell. "Fire!" he shouted and a fireball hit the creature.
For a second it seemed like it was dead but it quickly jumped at him. "Son of a bi-!" He dodged.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 29, 2010)

Baron-

Baron and Bielz traveled for three days, headed off towards the direction of the republic of Vestia. "Did you sleep well?" The area had changed from before, no longer flat and green, but rather rolling hills of sand everywhere. "You sure this is the right way?" Baron was dragging his feet, the heat was incredible in this part of the continent. "I'm pretty sure, i've been following the map the entire time, so we should be about another days walk away."

Baron let out a sigh. "The cat things head is rotting in this heat, it smells terrible." Bielz let out a hardy laugh. "You can't be an adventurer and not expect some nasty conditions my boy!" Baron nods. "Yeah yeah yeah... Whatever...." The two begin to climb up a larger sandy hill, the grains of sand crunch beneath their feet, shifting and falling towards the bottom of the hill... But danger lurks in the sand.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 29, 2010)

"Hey, Sensai where are we going." Aiyana looks t the tabby looking cat wearing black. "We are going for you to get more training and more moves to learn then just your basic three moves you know grass hopper. "Intill I learn your respect, you will keep calling grass hopper." "You will call me Sensai" the tabby says. They keep walking intill they leave the forest. "I hate leaving the forest for something that we do not need to do." "Yes sensai, when we going to sleep instead of meditating." "You know the answer but this is the end of the forest we will rest for a few hours before we get moving again." "Yes sensai. Why are we leaving the forest, if we live in it close to nature." Ninjas need more experence on different lands and what they know from their sences, grass hopper. 

Aiyana is thinking we are going to find more than just ninjas and kattas. It is a bigger world than I think it is. Before she shuts her eyes she watch the tabby in black seeing what she was going to do next. The tabby looks up to the sky and watch the sun to see how much time they had for the day and the sensai starts mediatating looking at the pink katta named Aiyana. Aiyana is thinking this is better than life back home she was leaning against a tree thinking about this new world.


----------



## Narurider (Oct 1, 2010)

*Manata*

Manata showered the creature with wave after wave of fire until it finally let out a cry and dropped dead. "Yeah!" Manata shouted. "I did it! I killed it!"
Manata walked for what felt like an age without finding civilization. He ran towards it and just as he reached his destination he suddenly felt exhausted. Before he could move, his body gave in beneath him as he fainted.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 2, 2010)

Aiyana felt a nudge against her shoulder. "Hey wake up grasshopper, we have a long way to get there and not much time. But take it steady as a river" Sensai said and gets up from the other tree she was leaning on. Aiyana  thinks if we are in a hurry, let's just run the rest of the way instead of walking at a slow pace, Aiyana gets up and runs off in the right direction to  civilization wanted to know how fast she cn run in a katta body. The Tabby in black race after Aiyana, is thinking the pink katta is going to past out when we get there. When they reach their destination Aiyana felt tire and wanted to sleep, but knowing her sensai would only think she was weak and stood in the same spot looking around as the Tabby katta stands beside her waiting for Aiyana to fall.


----------

